# Blowing Coat Round Two



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I thought we were done. Raffy's first phase of blowing coat went on for at least 6 months, with at least two months of giant mats even with comb-outs two to three times a day. A least one of those would be an hour or more (as long as he could stand it). For the last couple of months, I've only had to comb him out every other day or so. I was thrilled. We did it! We made it through! Then, over the last couple of weeks, I've been running into more mats. I went back to combing through every day. The last two days I've been coming away with at least a fistful of fuzz. Exactly how it started the first time. Oh NOES!!! I hope this doesn't escalate into the craziness of last summer. There were days that I swear I combed out an entire dog's worth of hair. 

I think I read somewhere that the second time isn't as bad as the first. I certainly hope so. I have to admit, I entertained the thought of having him cut down to a longish puppy cut, but we've come so far. I'm going to try going to twice a week baths and see if that helps us get through this easier than the first go. I was only bathing once a week then, and didn't know that extra baths would help. I just ordered a brand new slicker and big bottle of Ice on Ice because I ran out and hadn't really needed it. (been misting with conditioner/water mix)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck, I hope this time is easier, too. 

Tucker had about 3 Blowing Coat sessions, with each one being a little easier than the previous one. I was shocked when he went into his second one! I'd thought we were past that, too.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Lola seems to be going through her second or maybe first blowing coat stage. I think I only had a couple bad mats during the normal months for blowing coat, and counted myself lucky to have seemingly missed the whole thing. About two months ago, when she was around 19/20 months. She's been a mat factory, and I'm combing her out twice a day and spot checks with combing multiple times a day. I'm also bathing her weekly. Ugh.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Good luck, I hope this time is easier, too.
> 
> Tucker had about 3 Blowing Coat sessions, with each one being a little easier than the previous one. I was shocked when he went into his second one! I'd thought we were past that, too.


That's exactly what happened with Kodi! Pixel matted so badly that I put her in a puppy cut, and because she doesn't show, and looks ADORABLE short, she has stayed that way. Panda blew coat, but at its WORST I could easily handle it by combing her out daily. ...and it didn't last very long. The only BAD part was her coat blowing coincided with her first heat, and the panties matted her TO THE SKIN!!! It was miserable!

Thank heavens, with her second heat, she was no longer blowing coat, AND she did a MUCH better job keeping herself clean, so we got away without pants except for her agility lessons (where panties were mandatory)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> Lola seems to be going through her second or maybe first blowing coat stage. I think I only had a couple bad mats during the normal months for blowing coat, and counted myself lucky to have seemingly missed the whole thing. About two months ago, when she was around 19/20 months. She's been a mat factory, and I'm combing her out twice a day and spot checks with combing multiple times a day. I'm also bathing her weekly. Ugh.


Once aweek isn't bad. When Kodi was at his worst, I was bathing him twice a week, and combing him out COMPLETELY twice a day!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Glad to hear there's a good chance it'll be easier this round. It's not terrible, but I remember when he started the first time thinking, "this isn't so bad"... not realizing it had only just begun. We are more experienced now, so I'm sure that will help. He's so bored with it all that he fell asleep on his back today while I was trimming his pads after the comb-out. 

Lola looks like she has SO MUCH coat, it must be quite the task getting through it all. Raffy has quite a bit, but he doesn't even come close to Lola's adorable fluff factor.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I can relate so much to these posts, just finally finished Hershey's first coat blowing and what an ordeal. He has a very dense coat, it has always been a job getting right down to the skin so he wasn't left with those little pindot size matts right at the base. Then the coat blowing started and it was like nothing I had ever seen. Oliver was a breeze in comparison to Hersh. I really hope when he goes through the second one it is a lot less intense.


----------

